# Which machine do you use



## coffeeman88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

Coffee noob here with my dolonghi ec310. Nice to meet you all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum . Where you from? What coffee you drinking,


----------



## duster (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Just joined and looking to upgrade to Expobar Leva Dual Boiler.

Presently using:

Rancilio Silvia with PID and DIY low water warning. Rancilio Rocky, Café Gene and Elektra Micro Casa A Leva.


----------

